# Perfect Photo Suite - which parts are LR Plugins?



## questionesse (Aug 23, 2011)

Hey there,

I came across the huge Perfect Photo Suite and was amazed by its capability.
But what's not quite clear to me - which parts are standalones, which are PS plugins and which are LR plugins?

I don't want more single programs on my computer that I probably end up not using since I have my workflow within LR.

Would be a blast if somebody could give me more details on that.

thx!


----------



## jimburgess (Aug 23, 2011)

Sounds like you need to take advantage of their 30 day free trial and find out. I certainly would if I were going to spend $300 for add-ons. The only one I've tried is their upsizing product (Perfect Size/Genuine Fractals) and I wasn't impressed.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 23, 2011)

They're all PS plug-ins, as far as I know, and a few allow you to use them as standalone programs from LR without opening PS.  If you've got PS, I'm not entirely sure why you'd want to do that, other than running a batch in the background while you're doing other stuff in PS.


----------



## The Shaheen (Aug 23, 2011)

They, unlike other Photoshop plug ins appear in a folder inside the Applications folder under the name Perfect Photo Suite Folder, which should be just above PShop app. This is the standalone versions of all of them. If you installed them properly, the installer would have also put them in the right place under LRoom external editor files... If you open LRoom they will show up there under External PlugIns...

If not, go back and reinstall one version for PShop and another separate for LRoom in their initial phase...


----------



## Sean McCormack (Sep 2, 2011)

I think Mask Pro and Phototools need photoshop, but the rest are standalone. I use them and like them, but it really depends on your needs. They've an offer on currently, and the usual price is $499, not $300.. They do tend to repeat offers, but you may end up waiting a while.


----------

